# Official Heat Playoff Standings thread



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

All of a sudden, we're in 4th place. If they playoffs started today we would have homecourt advantage. So for all the *****ing some of you guys do around here about the team, take a step back and realize, we are doing better then any of us would have imagined at this point.

:bananallama:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

:clap:eace:

Long way to go yet, but still, very, very promising. Exceeds our expectations.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

It's a different team since they placed Anthony in the starting lineup and Chalmers is improving every day


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

If we win Friday, we'll earn some respect.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

You're tied for 4th in the East with the Hawks, but all the standings have you guys in 5th place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

^yup, cause the Hawks are 4-0 in the division and we're 3-1.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Basel said:


> You're tied for 4th in the East with the Hawks, but all the standings have you guys in 5th place.


not after tonight hopefully:biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Here's Ira's blog on this

*Nothing wrong with quantity over quality*


> Yes, I did a double-take, too, when glancing at the Eastern Conference standings.
> 
> But, yes, it's true. As of Thursday morning, the Heat was tied for fourth place in the East (the Hawks currently have the tiebreaker, but the two teams meet Friday at AmericanAirlines Arena).
> 
> ...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Wow, that's funny that he wrote a blog about something I randomly noticed last night. You think he reads these boards?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

some of the *****ing is legit, because so far, our schedule has been relatively easy. By mid-season we'll have a more accurate picture where this team stands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

You mean you guys didnt know?

W2M is Ira. Seriously - how else could he be a walking, talking, robotic Heat enyclopedia of facts, statistics and overall awesomeness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



myst said:


> Wow, that's funny that he wrote a blog about something I randomly noticed last night. You think he reads these boards?


Joking?

I think we all have our eyes on the standings, especially the guy who gets paid to write about the Heat.

Anyway, Im guessing Atlanta has more division wins because they have the tie-breaker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



MB30 said:


> You mean you guys didnt know?
> 
> W2M is Ira.


:uhoh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



> Coming off a 15-67 season, there are no bad wins, just signs of hope


Incredibly true.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



> Coming off a 15-67 season, there are no bad wins


:laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Just an update, we are 2 1/2 games out of 4th place. The Hawks are only two games ahead after losing 4 straight and Pistons are 2 1/2 games ahead.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We should get 6th seed or above. Coming off a season where we were the worst team in the league, I'd still actually be disappointed with anything less.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



myst said:


> Just an update, we are 2 1/2 games out of 4th place. The Hawks are only two games ahead after losing 4 straight and Pistons are 2 1/2 games ahead.


And we're also just 3 games ahead of the 9th place Sixers, who are playing better lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Nice avy W2M


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Pistons and Hawks lose tonight. We're 1 behind Pistons and 1 1/2 behind Hawks. Philly and Bucks win, we are 2 1/2 above 76ers and 3 above Bucks and Nets.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



myst said:


> Pistons and Hawks lose tonight. We're 1 behind Pistons and 1 1/2 behind Hawks. Philly and Bucks win, we are 2 1/2 above 76ers and 3 above Bucks and Nets.


Unfortunately I can't see many wins coming up in our schedule either.

Sat 17 @ Houston 
Sun 18 @ Oklahoma City
Wed 21 vs Boston 
Sat 24 vs Orlando 
Mon 26 vs Atlanta

We have to beat Atlanta to keep the gap close.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Pistons and Hawks lose tonight. We are 1/2 game behind the Pistons and 2 1/2 behind the Hawks. If we beat the Hawks tomorrow we will be tied for 5th with the Pistons and 1 1/2 behind the Hawks. It's a must win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I'm more worried about Philly who's coming on strong and are only 2 games behind us.

Huge loss for the Bucks with Redd being out for the season with a torn ACL and MCL.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

If the Cavs/Magic wind up in the 1st seed, I'd love to swipe one of the 4/5 seeds away from Detroit/Atlanta/Philly. But, if the Celtics finish with the 1st seed, I think we're better off with a 6/7 seed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We are closing in on the 4th seed with a win tonight over the Hawks. 

Here is what I think would be the best scenario for us to do any damage in the playoffs.
First Round- We need to make sure we are either 4th or 5th seed, pref. 4th to get homecourt, and Atlanta would be our best matchup, over Detroit and Philly.
1-Orlando
2-Cleveland
3-Boston
4-Miami
5-Atlanta
6-Detroit
7-Philly
8-New Jersey

Second Round- I think our best chance is against Orlando. That's why I put them in the first seed, and for second seed I had Cleveland because the only chance Boston gets knocked out of the playoffs is if they run into the Cavs with the Cavs having home court.
1-Orlando
2-Cleveland
3-Boston
4-Miami

Conference Finals- Our best matchup between Boston and Cleveland is def. the Cavs
2-Cleveland
4-Miami

NBA Finals- I think the Lakers will end up winning the West, and we don't match up terribly against them even though they have two 7 footers. And even though they are better, I actually prefer them to the Nuggets, Hornets and Rockets because they are always tough matchups for us. 
1-Lakers
4-Heat

And just a quick note. This is not my prediction for what I think will happen, this is my opinion of our best case scenario for making a deep run in the playoffs.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

with our current make up of the team, i'll take any break i can get to go far in the postseason. of course if we make it in the first place.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I wanna take a second to give Spo some cred. We've all been pretty loud and clear regarding criticism on the guy, and some of it is warranted - but he's doing a pretty good job all things considered.

I think all of us wouldve taken 5th in the East at this point in the season, and considering we are doing this with an unproductive (and injured) Marion - with a starting lineup that consists of Magloire/Anthony and Diawara - Spo has done a great job getting the guys to play defense.

Offensively, we are a ways away - but we'll get there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I was thinking about the Top 5 most impactful guys on the team of late, and I'd probably go with:

1. Dwyane Wade
2. Daequan Cook
3. Michael Beasley
4. Jamaal Magloire
5. Mario Chalmers

Nice production from these guys and they really help our team out in areas we need. Haslem would be next I guess.

So yea, its pretty impressive when (imo) the best guys on the floor with Wade are an old Jamaal Magloire, two rookies and a sophomore.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

If we get 4th or 5th seed, I can see us definitely making some noise in the playoffs. With Dwyane Wade, you've always got a chance in the playoffs.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Here is Hollinger's Per Diem for today suggesting we are the 4th best team in the East.


> So the Celtics, Cavs and Magic, in some order, are the three best teams in the East. That much is clear.
> 
> But which team is fourth-best?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I feel like pointing at the rest of the league and saying "I told you so."

I thought Philly, Detroit, and Toronto would be up there, too, but I knew the Heat would be in the mix with those teams. Only surprising thing is we're doing it with less help than expected from Marion and Beasley.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



> After the Heat beat Atlanta on Monday, Spoelstra said the team was aiming for the Hawks and Detroit, the two teams it is scrapping with for fourth place in the East.
> 
> It was a departure from the usual mantra of looking only at the next game, and suggested the Heat is beyond thinking about merely qualifying for the playoffs.
> 
> "We want guys to be aware of it and the teams that are ahead of us but not to lose focus and not look too much at the big picture right now," Spoelstra said. "It's great to understand a playoff race. The intensity of these games will be turned up another notch."


Good to hear


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Well we arn't getting there letting Mike Dunleavy drop 30+ points on us..

We have to keep a consistent intensity. We're good enough to win the #4 seed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

So we lost no ground on the Pistons, but we did on the Hawks.

Philly won yet again. They do not look like they will slow down and just might pass us, the Pistons and Atlanta by the end of the season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Big setback with us losing to Pacers, we really needed to win that one. Fortunately Detroit had the Celtics so we didn't fall behind them. As W2M said, I am starting to worry about the 76ers, they have started to him form again and with Iggy and Thad Young, they are beasty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

*Elton Brand out for season*


> Sixers forward Elton Brand is out for the season and could have shoulder surgery as early as Monday, a team source confirmed for the Daily News.
> 
> Brand dislocated his right shoulder on Dec. 17 when he spilled to the floor awkwardly after being upended by Milwaukee's Luc Mbah a Moute.
> 
> Brand signed a 5-year, $80 million contract on July 9. In 29 games, the 6-9 forward averaged 13.8 points and 8.8 rebounds. Tonight's game against the Pacers will be the 17th he has missed. *


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I was about to post wrong thread, then I realised, this is harming Philly's chances. Or is it? They play better without him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Beast said:


> I was about to post wrong thread, then I realised, this is harming Philly's chances. Or is it? They play better without him.


That's what I was wondering. Does this help their chances of surpassing us, or hurt them?

I do think that this hurts them come playoff time though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Would the surgery take his past the end of the season, or could he come back in the play-offs if needed?


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

The article I read said he was out for the season.. including play-offs.. i spoke to a few friends about this.. everyone seems to believe they play better (6ers) without brand and not having to incorporate him into their offense means nobody pretty much seems to miss brand much. In all honesty.. i still see the heat winning the 5-6 seed. Either detroit or the 6ers might edge us out by a game or 2 at the end of the season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Sixers, Hawks and Pistons lost tonight. We better win tomorrow to make it count.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We win tmrw and we're 2 games behind ATL. We're currently a full game ahead of both DET and PHI


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We have Philly, Atlanta and Detroit all to play this month...this is an important month.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Philly on Saturday. It'll be really interesting to see how we match up against those particular teams now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We are getting VERY lucky. We are 4-6 in our last 10 games, which seems horrible, but when you look at our competition, it actually isn't bad.

2 1/2 games behind the Hawks who are 5-5 in their last 10.
1 1/2 games ahead of the Pistons who lost 6 straight and are 2-8 in their last 10.
2 games ahead of the Sixers who are also 4-6 in their last 10 and lost 4 straight.

So to the Hawks, Pistons and Sixers, I say thank you!

It's just too bad we couldn't have gone on a hot streak while everyone else is struggling, instead we are struggling as well and staying in the middle of the pack.

Here is to a 17-10 final stretch to get 4th place and homecourt after winning 15 games last year. :cheers:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

If you want to talk luck, go check out Devin Harris' game-winning, bobbled half-court heave from last night. And its not just luck for Harris/Nets, because they were playing the 6ers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Detroit extends their losing streak to 8 (3 games behind HEAT)

Philly wins (2 gms behind)

Atlanta loses (1.5 gms ahead)

A win for us on Friday and we're a half game out of fourth.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

With Detroit's next two games, we should definitely get even further ahead. I think Philly is our main worry, Atlanta I don't see holding onto that 4th place, but Philly are very capable of winning a bunch soon.

We have Atlanta tomorrow, and then New York. We need to get a small run going, because I can't see many wins next month, so we need to take some momentum into it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

And...once again, we squander a chance to close in on the 4 spot. At this rate missing so many opportunities to take that spot from the Hawks, i say we will be lookin at a 5 seed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

You're talking about a loss in the games standings. But we got W's in the heart and intangibles columns tonight. We're a #1 seed in the intangibles playoff race. Haslem is leading the league in heart per game. He might even be the intangible MVP of the season. Why else would he average more minutes than Kevin Garnett? I rest my case.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

As you can see from this game shot Haslem has 20 hearts.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

You aint gon give that intagible **** up, huh?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Rather Unique said:


> You aint gon give that intagible **** up, huh?


I intangibly gave it up weeks ago. Don't judge me on tangibles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



The '93 Heat said:


> You're talking about a loss in the games standings. But we got W's in the heart and intangibles columns tonight. We're a #1 seed in the intangibles playoff race. Haslem is leading the league in heart per game. He might even be the intangible MVP of the season. Why else would he average more minutes than Kevin Garnett? I rest my case.


That probably has to do with Boston having a lot of blowouts and not having to play KG as many minutes. I cant even remember the last time we had a blowout win.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



The '93 Heat said:


> You're talking about a loss in the games standings. But we got W's in the heart and intangibles columns tonight. Haslem is leading the league in heart per game.


:laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



The '93 Heat said:


> I intangibly gave it up weeks ago. Don't judge me on tangibles.


If there was an annoying button to give you rep for being annoying, I would press it... a lot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I've got a question - does good defence count as an intangible? Lateral movement, active hands, bodying up, etc.. Or is the basketball definition of intangibles more like leadership, awareness, etc..?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



myst said:


> If there was an annoying button to give you rep for being annoying, I would press it... a lot.


Myst knows he loves me :biggrin:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



NewAgeBaller said:


> I've got a question - does good defence count as an intangible? Lateral movement, active hands, bodying up, etc.. Or is the basketball definition of intangibles more like leadership, awareness, etc..?


Well, for example, something tangible would be a rock, while something intangible is a feeling like hope or hate. So to apply that definition to basketball, I would say anything that doesn't show up in the boxscore is an intangible. So, yes to everything you said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Damn, it looks like the Pistons have found their winning ways again. All it took was an injury to AI and reinserting Rip into the starting lineup. They've now they've won back to back games in Orlando and Boston. I know Boston is beat up but that's still a very good win.

Those top 3 teams better hope that the Pistons finish in the 4th or 5th spot cause that would be one very tough opening round for them.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

They seem to be better without AI. He probably gets let go in the off season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Flash is the Future said:


> They seem to be better without AI. He probably gets let go in the off season.


I'd give it about a 1000% chance of them not resigning AI :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I wonder who will take a flyer on AI in the offseason after watching him single handedly nuke the Pistons into the crapmosphere.

Somehow I think everyone balks then a contender jumps in and takes him, making him a 6th man extroadinaire.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Come on Cavs, beat the Hawks!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We have a very tough week this week. Im particularly worried about that showdown with Shaq..he's beasting lately.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Hopefully the Cavs have some tired legs playing late tonight and traveling down to Miami...I would appreciate them if they can beat Atlanta before heading down here though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

A lot of interweaving going on here. The Cavs play our standings rivals the night before coming here, Shaq and Bosh going head-to-head before both making appearances down here this week, all of Shaq-Marion-Banks-J.O.-Moon getting to face each other over the course of a week....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

^Same goes for Shaq. In a row he's facing the Lakers, Magic and Heat. It's like a mini reunion tour.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Miami is now a 1/2 game behind Atlanta for the 4th spot.

And Detroit is on its way to another win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Would be big to get this Cleveland game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Big loss for the Hawks as Marvin Williams may be done for the season

*Back injury could sideline Williams for rest of season*


> Marvin Williams can’t remember exactly what happened. However, if a back injury costs the Hawks’ starting small forward significant time, you can bet he’ll go over one play in his mind again and again.
> 
> “I remember getting up off the floor and coming back down on defense and my back just locked up,” Williams said about a play Saturday against Detroit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

I'm not one for celebrating injuries, but that's some good fortune for us.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

On Hollinger's playoff odds, we went from 54% to 95% making the playoffs during this 4-1 streak.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Who you guys kiddin?

This is great news  We've been screwed by the injury crap too many times. 2005 ECF vs Pistons. 2006-2007 defending champion season. 2007-2008 back-to-back bad injury seasons...

screw that. #4 spot, here we come!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

^^^ You crazy Hawks still winnin! We broke the Hornets 5 game win streak and then the Jazz 12 game win streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Atlanta won yet again, as did Detroit and Philly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Wilickers!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Hawks are on a 4 game win streak, we need to keep winning before we lose even more ground.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Hawks up 2 games now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Thanks


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Don't mention it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Too late


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Atlanta won yet again. They're 6th win in a row, all 6 coming at home.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Wade3 said:


> Atlanta won yet again. They're 6th win in a row, all 6 coming at home.


theyre gonna lose eventually.its a good stretch for them at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Damn, Andre Iguodala just hit a game winning 3 vs the Lakers.

So now they're still just one game behind us in the loss column.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Damn Kobe. I really thought LA would help us out. Oh well, this should light a fire under our butts.

Why does ATL have such a soft schedule at the end? Do the schedule makers intentionally give the bad teams from the previous year the tougher schedule, and the good teams a breeze? It seems to happen every year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Despite the play-off race, that was just bad-*** with Iguodala.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Miami's home stretch has too many road games and too many good teams. Doesn't look like home court advantage is in our future. But if we hold down the 5 seed I think they can beat Atlanta.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Jace said:


> Do the schedule makers intentionally give the bad teams from the previous year the tougher schedule, and the good teams a breeze? It seems to happen every year.


No cause then our schedule would be 10x easier.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

4th place isn't impossible yet. 

We have the Grizz, Pacers, Bulls and Bucks coming up.
Hawks have the T-wolves, Spurs, Celtics, Lakers, 76ers, Celtics, Magic over their next 7 games. 

We are 3 1/2 games back. And the Hawks will probably lose at least 4 out of those.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Heated said:


> No cause then our schedule would be 10x easier.


Ummm...did you read my post? We're talking about last season. We were a bad team last year, very bad.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Detoit lost again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

^yeah, looks like all we really need to concern ourselves with now is Philly.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Atlanta has a tough schedule coming up

take a look

vs SAS
vs BOS
vs LAL
@ Philly
@ BOS
vs ORL

we still have a shot at the 4th seed, even if it is a long shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

We haven't got the sweetest of schedules. After the next 3 very winnable games, we have...

vs. Orlando
@ Dallas
_@ Charlotte
@ Washington_
vs. New Orleans
@ Boston
_vs. New York_
@ Atlanta
vs. Detroit

Apart from the obvious teams which we should beat, that's very tough. :uhoh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*



Jace said:


> Ummm...did you read my post? We're talking about last season. We were a bad team last year, very bad.


lol. I honestly don't remember making that post I don't know what I was thinkin bout. Sorry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

Its all good, you probably interpreted it the other way around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: We're 4th in the East?*

The Bobcats beat Philly so we're back in the 5th spot. And although its probably out of reach, especially with how we've played of late, the Hawks are down big in the 4th to the Celtics.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

I really think we can beat the Hawks in the playoffs.

And then, if we win... The NBA dream matchup of all dream matchups in the playoffs. Heat - Cavs. Wade vs. LeBron. That would be such an awesome series... And we would have an outside shot of winning if our shooters were hitting at all and if JO could get something done down low.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

thanks Bobcats


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

Did I give anyone permission to rename this thread?????



Lol, just kidding.

Anyway, thank you Bobcats, we need that 5th seed!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

The Sixers lost to Detroit so we gained another .5 game on them.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

Who would you rather play? Celtics without KG or the Hawks?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*



myst said:


> Who would you rather play? Celtics without KG or the Hawks?


Celtics without KG...they beat us short-handed a few weeks ago (although we were without our best), but over the course of a series, that missing link would hurt more than in just one single game. Unless you are somehow getting us to the 4th seed, which I'd take homecourt and the Hawks.

I do hope we play Atlanta for the selfish fact that I can drive a couple hours and catch another game this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

Still the Hawks for me. 

Even without KG, the Celtics are too big for us. Plus, Powe always kills us and Big baby has played very well in place of KG.

Also, PG's have killed us lately and Rondo is someone who would give Mario a lot of problems.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*

Who would you rather play, Philadelphia or Atlanta?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*



ATLien said:


> Who would you rather play, Philadelphia or Atlanta?


If we had that choice, i'd choose Philly.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Official Heat Playoffs Standing thread*



ATLien said:


> Who would you rather play, Philadelphia or Atlanta?


Philly - and pray that Andre Miller misses the plane


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Seriously.. I hate Andre Miller when he plays us.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Atlanta for losing to the 76ers! :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta is awesome at home and very beatable by anyone on the road. Just like us.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

myst said:


> Thanks Atlanta for losing to the 76ers! :azdaja:


We suck on the road. I actually think we match up better with Miami. Dwayne Wade is a beast, of course.. but Andre Miller gives us trouble against Bibby and they have so much athleticism at their other positions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thaddeus Young Likely Out For Regular Season*


> The results of Thaddeus Young's MRI have arrived: sprained right ankle and bone bruise. Since the team's release mentions nothing of ligament damage, we must assume there was none. Young had the MRI this morning, the results of which were examined by Dr. Jack McPhilemy. Upon review, McPhilemy said Young is likely to miss two to three weeks.
> 
> This diagnosis means, most likely, Young is out for the remainder of the regular season, and, if you take Young through the longer frame of rehab, he could be done for the season. It's a big blow for the Sixers, since Young had been playing at a high level. And it's a blow for Young, his first significant injury of his young career.
> 
> These results and timeframes are a little, um, not exact, but we do know that Young is wearing a removable air cast and using crutches -- neither of which is good news, but completely normal for the type of injury he sustained


Big loss for the Sixers. Young had been playing great since the all-star break- 19ppg on 52%, 5rpg.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, didnt realise Thaddeus was balling that hard.

I really wanted him in that 2007 draft - there was all kinds of reports of him slipping from anywhere to 11-25. 

Imagine him on this team right now, thatd be HUGE.

Alas, we got DQ, not a bad consilation prize - but no Thad Young.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly won tonight. They were down 9 at the half, then dominated the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are the standings as of now










Philly has 3 straight road games coming up, and 3 games left against the Cavs and Boston. They definitely have the toughest schedule left of the 3 teams.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone else excited by our shooters last two games?

If our shooters are gunning playoff time... We have a chance against anyone not named Orlando.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Imagine having Young play the 3 instead of Cook :O


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a feeling we end up at the 5th spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly is down 11 at the half in NJ. Lets hope the Nets can hold them off for another half.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Philly getting whooped. Looks like were back in 5th for the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, game over. Philly loses by 29. Yikes.

Miami back in the 5th spot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we can make a little push, that game in Atlanta next Wednesday is looking like a HUGE game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As I've said, this is going to be very interesting. Philly being blown out by New Jersey is great, and if we could beat Atlanta, anything can now happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta won tonight in Milwaukee. They have all but locked up the 4 seed. Miami would have to win their last 4 and Atlanta lose their last 3 games for us to get that 4th seed. That aint happening.

Philly plays in Chicago on Thursday. Go Bulls!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly lost so we're now a full game ahead of them. And as of now, we also hold the tie breaker in conference record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*76ers' loss a huge gain for Heat*


> With the 76ers losing Thursday night in Chicago, it looks like a 2-2 finish should be enough for the Heat to retain the No. 5 seed in the Eastern Conference and face the No. 4 Hawks in the first round of the NBA playoffs.
> 
> With Thursday's loss to the Bulls, the 76ers dropped to 40-38, leaving the 41-37 Heat with a one-game lead, with four games remaining for both teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I have thought it was going to be Atlanta-Miami in the first round since the pre-season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ATL-MIA will be a fun series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If its anything like the games the 2 teams have played this season then its gonna be some ugly, ugly basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like our chances if its Atlanta. Both teams are on a similar level, only we have DWade.

Still, Hawks are not to be underestimated. Theyre a solid ball club and have some real quality players in Joe Johnson, JSmith and Horford.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a chance, however small vs. everyone in these playoffs with Dwyane, however, I'd prefer to avoid Orlando where possible.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We will get ran over if we play the Magic. There is simply no team in the NBA that matches up better with us than them, but call me crazy, I think we win if we play the Hawks. Yeah, Al Horford will probably end up having a breakout series against us, but we have some quality guys. I just have a good feeling against them with Wade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MB30 said:


> I like our chances if its Atlanta. Both teams are on a similar level, only we have DWade.
> 
> Still, Hawks are not to be underestimated. Theyre a solid ball club and have some real quality players in Joe Johnson, JSmith and Horford.


Don't forget that Bibby, when he is shooting well, is still a dangerous player. Flip Murray has been playing some nice ball lately and Marvin Williams is returning to the line-up, possibly tonight.

Both teams have a horrendous regular season road record, so I'm guessing this series will go to six or seven games.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Don't forget that Bibby, when he is shooting well, is still a dangerous player. Flip Murray has been playing some nice ball lately and Marvin Williams is returning to the line-up, possibly tonight.
> 
> Both teams have a horrendous regular season road record, so I'm guessing this series will go to six or seven games.


word, Flip has killed us and gave Mario alot of problems with his size, when they run him at point. Should be an interesting series, i give the hawks the edge but we certainly got a shot. Wouldn't be surprised to see it go 7.


----------

